# Berlin Klassik 09.09.2012 Pictures



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just want to thank the event staff, volunteers and judges for another great show! Looking forward to next year already!
Here are my shots that i took during the show. 
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjC4hpTN


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


Berlin Klassik by S.Murphy95, on Flickr


----------

